

Unemployment by degrees  - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2011/02/americas_jobless_recovery_0

======
qbproger
I was expecting a comparison between different college degrees, not high
school vs college.

~~~
tst
This would be actually interesting

